# Japanese woodworking joints



## Felix (29 Oct 2020)

I've found this book called 'Wood joints in classical Japanese Architecture. 
Here's a copy if anyone is interested


Cheers

Dean


----------



## sammy.se (29 Oct 2020)

Thanks!!

I saw the "Japanese Triple-faced halved rabbeted oblique scarf splice with key" done at the 
London International Woodworking Festival, 25th Oct 2019


----------



## Felix (29 Oct 2020)

And I bet you still haven't recovered!!


----------



## Ollie78 (30 Oct 2020)

Nice, I love those Japanese joints. 
I can recommend the book the art of Japanese joinery as well. 

Ollie


----------



## Droogs (30 Oct 2020)

Thee are a couple of great apps on android for joints that I use, they are below:

Wood Joints by tag design
Wood Joints - Apps on Google Play 

Japanese Joinery by dreamo studio 








Japanese Joinery - Apps on Google Play


100 3D models of Japanese joinery




play.google.com





Some other apps that are very useful to have to hand on the phone

Cut list Optimizer by Cloptimizer








CutList Optimizer - Apps on Google Play


CutList Optimizer is an application targeted for panel cutting optimization.




play.google.com





Balesturpro by sgdroid








BalusterPro - Apps on Google Play


Quickly & easily calculate the spacing of handrail balusters




play.google.com





Fabricators handbook by Gellis apps








Fabricators Handbook - Apps on Google Play


Sheet metal pattern development tools, flange/ tube tables, useful calculators




play.google.com





For those being lumberjocks then 
wood calculator by timberpolis & drevari








Wood calculators & Recorder - Apps on Google Play


Professional tools for foresters, woodcutters and furniture makers - TIMBERPOLIS




play.google.com





An autoCad drawing viewer app








AutoCAD - DWG Viewer & Editor - Apps on Google Play


The official AutoCAD app. View & edit CAD drawings anytime, anywhere!




play.google.com





A useful Makita app suite








Makita Mobile Tools - Apps on Google Play


If you are a professional tradesman, Makita Mobile Tools is for you.




play.google.com


----------

